# Top 30 Cinebench R11.5 CPU Scores



## CDMAN

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AkabYLFWwMWQdEdzczIwbVVsYUVMZkVuaTFIT0U5RWc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


----------



## -javier-

here is my results


----------



## CDMAN

cdman - i7 3960 - 5.1ghz - 14.80


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT - 990x - 4.9GHz - 12.61:


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## gsa700

Open for quads too?

Gsa700 - 2600k - 4.7 Ghz - 9.21 pts


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Tman5293

Delete.


----------



## Tman5293

Sorry didn't read the rules. Disregard ^ that post. Won't let me edit it for some reason...........

Tman5293 - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 3.5GHz - 6.17


----------



## Denim-187

Denim-187 - i7 2600k - 5.0ghz - 9.82
-


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Denim-187

Bump... lets get more results


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Not A Good Idea - i7 2600k - 5.2ghz - 10.03


----------



## th3illusiveman

th3illusiveman - Intel Core i5 2500k - 4.4GHz - 6.50



i probably won't be on the list for long


----------



## BackwoodsNC

BackwoodsNC - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.00GHZ - 7.03 PTS


----------



## _s3v3n_

Nothing much to see here. 9.85pts 2600K 5ghz @1.45v


----------



## eltocliousus

May aswell fill the list up fast, sandy bridges are going to dominate this list given enough time though.

Eltocliousus - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 4.00GHZ - 7.11 PTS


----------



## critical46

critical46
2500k @ 5ghz
7.75 score


----------



## Nnimrod

My OCN username isn't on there... But I have a CPUz link in my sig showing the exact same clocks as in the screeny, and another CPUz in my post in the "Crosshair V Formula Owners Club"

5.0 points from my 955BE


----------



## Don Karnage




----------



## nicfolder

Brutis - AMD Opteron - 2.20ghz - 27.20 Pt


----------



## Rbby258

need cpuz and notepad not just a simple copy and paste pic from the net


----------



## jtravapd

4


----------



## Tman5293

Ran the test again and got a slightly higher score:

Tman5293 - AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 3.5GHz - 6.20


----------



## KILLER_K

I'm guessing it is okay to post a older run? If not I will remove it for old age posting then. Thanks

KILLER_K - i7 980X @ 4.8Ghz - 12.17 pts


----------



## eltocliousus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicfolder*
> 
> Brutis - AMD Opteron - 2.20ghz - 27.20 Pt


Holy moley, I haven't been in the overclocking/benching game for long but I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicfolder*
> Snip


All that and running windows xp pro with a 16 multicore cpu? Not sure if you are serious there.


----------



## Ghooble

Ghooble - AMD 9850 BE - 2.8ghz - 2.91

WHO'S JELLY OF THAT SCORE?!


----------



## importflip

importflip - i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz - 8.77 (Current Run) - 8.83 (Previous Run)


----------



## chewdude

Sandy is great I own 2 myself but in this test gulftown shines. Unless you are going to the new sandy then the 3960's are going to rise above it all.


----------



## Pseudonymous

Pseudonymous - 2500k - 4.8Ghz - 7.56









By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/jerkfacejoker at 2011-11-26


----------



## kweechy

Gotta say, I'm super disappointed with the SB-E scores so far. @ 5.1GHz it's barely leading the 4.9GHz 990X CPU.

Wouldn't it stand to reason that if a 2600K @ 5GHz = 9.8, that a 3960X @ 5GHz should be really close to 15 (9.8 x 1.5 = 14.7)? How is it losing SO MUCH effectiveness? How is it posting scores of less than 13pts, it indicates that it is under-performing by nearly THIRTEEN percent!

I used to have a 975X which I upgraded to a 980X. When both chips were at the same frequency, the jump I saw was almost exactly 50%...from ~7.5pts to ~11.25pts.


----------



## Pseudonymous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kweechy*
> 
> I used to have a 975X which I upgraded to a 980X. When both chips were at the same frequency, the jump I saw was almost exactly 50%...from ~7.5pts to ~11.25pts.


975X I never heard of the beast...









Anyways I think that the 39xxK series chips are basically gulftown based chips on steriods with a new IMC. I Don't believe all the hype behind quad-channel IMC and 15mb of L3 cache. I believe there is a limit to how much performance you can get out of 32mm 2d transistors and seeing how the Sb-e was the 'toc' chip that is leading us to Ivy bridge I wasn't actually expecting any more performance than a 990X clocked to 5.0ghz. I think Intel does a great job in marketing making you and us believe you must have this new chip and a new motherboard chipset to run it. It will kill anything AMD has planned for the next 3 years that much is for certain but save your money for the 'tic' event. Just my


----------



## nicfolder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltocliousus*
> 
> Holy moley, I haven't been in the overclocking/benching game for long but I didn't know that was possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*
> 
> All that and running windows xp pro with a 16 multicore cpu? Not sure if you are serious there.


its a 4P(48 cores) system, CineBench was runing under Linux using wine..


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Nothing much to see here. 9.85pts 2600K 5ghz @1.45v


your names _SEVEN_ not "nothing much to see here"
i bet u were inspired and fooled at the same time with the guy aboves post....
"not a good idea" thats actually his name ROFL


----------



## kweechy

Good news. The post from CDMAN with 3960X @ 5.1GHz are experiencing the CPU backing off the load due to not enough voltage, etc.

Here is more or less a proper 4.8GHz 3930K run of Cinebench 11.5.

Score: 13.56 points



CDMAN you should tweak your OC settings since the CPU is getting throttled. Happened to me on my old i7 975...OC'd it from 3.4GHz to 4.2GHz, ran CineBench just fine and scored LOWER than at stock.

Your score should be at least 14.4 points @ 5.1GHz.


----------



## Asmola

Asmola

i7 3960X

5,15GHz

15.05


----------



## kweechy

Now THAT is a proper 5.1GHz overclock on a SB-E. Very awesome.

What are your temps like running at those speeds and that voltage?


----------



## Mr. Original

Mr. Original Intel mobile core 2 duo 2ghz 1.13 points

Absolutely sad but until someone kicks me out!!!!! count me in


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score Asmola.









Making me think about switching.


----------



## Sonics

Sonics - 2600k - 5.0Ghz - 9.78



Edit: just realised i took the picture when it was idling -_-

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130738


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Not A Good Idea - i7 2600k - 5.3ghz - 10.18


----------



## Interhead

INTERHEAD - i7 3930 - 5.0ghz - 14.48


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicfolder*
> 
> Brutis - AMD Opteron - 2.20ghz - 27.20 Pt


I don't think this post should be accepted








CDMAN it looks like its been copied from somewhere. Although its probably legit, it doesnt belong to an OCN member.


----------



## daman246

I5 2500K 5.1GHZ 8.05


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> I don't think this post should be accepted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDMAN it looks like its been copied from somewhere. Although its probably legit, it doesnt belong to an OCN member.


yeah it dosnt really even follow the rules of the notepad with the name, if its valid, re-run it with the notepad and everything will be cool, until then remove it.

Rbby258 - 2x L5639 - 2.8ghz - 14.10


----------



## Usario

7.00 w/ Phenom II X6 1055T @ 4GHz
5.26 w/ Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition @ 4.5GHz

CB Ranking.png 85k .png file


----------



## CDMAN

Usario, We need a full screen shot like Rbby258 displayed.

Thread updated.


----------



## daman246

Redid it i5 2500k daman246


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Usario, We need a full screen shot like Rbby258 displayed.
> Thread updated.


<3 ill try overclock some more but its about maxed out, get 55k PPD folding though


----------



## ht_addict

Benched my FX8150 at various speeds. Highest I got was 8.23


----------



## Don Karnage

3930K @ 4.5Ghz - 13.09


----------



## Rbby258

update

Rbby258 - 2x L5639 - 3.19ghz - 16.27


----------



## Denim-187

CDMAN - Here's a SIG for the ladder... Looks great









-  I'm within the OCN *Top 30* Cinebench ladder -

I'm wearing mine, check my SIG. Also how to make this "Official" ?


----------



## Ghooble

Lol I could use that sig even though my score is pitiful xD


----------



## khezier

Khezier - AMD Phenom II X4 20 - 3.21GHz - 3.64 pts


----------



## BallaTheFeared

lol, in before this becomes the top 30 socket 2011 results.


----------



## Blameless

Blameless ---- i7 970 ---- 4.2GHz ---- 10.86



My current 24/7 air settings.


----------



## GhostDog99

GhostDog99 ---- I7 980x ---- 4.9GHz ---- 12.38


----------



## Cpt Atroxium

11.84 with i7 980x @ 4.65GHz (24GB RAM!!)


----------



## KidKB

KidKB ---- 3960x ---- 4.1GHz ---- 13.83


----------



## Dustin1

Gonna run this when I get home..


----------



## BritishBob

Could i suggest doing top 5 for each processor. Those with the £500+ processors are just gonna wipe the floor with the people with the more reasonable processors.


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Could i suggest doing top 5 for each processor. Those with the £500+ processors are just gonna wipe the floor with the people with the more reasonable processors.


Imagine the effort the OP has to go through for that. Lol. This thread was pretty much designed for them "£500" chips u speak about hehe

_Sent from my iPhone4s using the Tapatalk forum app_


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Could i suggest doing top 5 for each processor. Those with the £500+ processors are just gonna wipe the floor with the people with the more reasonable processors.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine the effort the OP has to go through for that. Lol. This thread was pretty much designed for them "£500" chips u speak about hehe
> 
> _Sent from my iPhone4s using the Tapatalk forum app_
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the point of the part where it says top scores, it's just to see what gets the highest score and what beats it.

And the first place score processors where only £250, each


----------



## ON9JIMMY

ON9JIMMY 3960x @4.6 14.30


----------



## Vonnis

Needs more Nehalem!

Vonnis - core i7 920 - 4.2 ghz - 7.28


----------



## $ilent

I get the impression that this test relies quite abit on memory speeds aswell...my 4.9ghz 2700k with 8gb of 1866mhz ram only gets 9.10, whereas GSA got higher score with only 4.7ghz but 2133mhz ram.

Seems pretty stupid test that.


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I get the impression that this test relies quite abit on memory speeds aswell...my 4.9ghz 2700k with 8gb of 1866mhz ram only gets 9.10, whereas GSA got higher score with only 4.7ghz but 2133mhz ram.
> 
> Seems pretty stupid test that.


9.10 is slow for 4.9ghz. Try the same test at 1333mhz and put your own theory to the test.

_Sent from my iPhone4s using the Tapatalk forum app_


----------



## dejanh

Core i7 970, 4.8GHz. Fully stable using 1.492V at load measured with a DMM. 12GB of DRAM (6x2GB) at 6-7-6-18-72-1T. Uncore at 3400MHz. Cinebench 11.5 score below. To view the full image right click on the image and go View Image.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejanh*
> 
> Core i7 970, 4.8GHz. Fully stable using 1.492V at load measured with a DMM. 12GB of DRAM (6x2GB) at 6-7-618-72-1T. Uncore at 3400MHz. Cinebench 11.5 score below. To view the full image right click on the image and go View Image.


Mate, congrats. This score, shows the potential of the older I7 chips. If we were to clock Gulfies easily at 4.8 GHz, we'd be neck and neck with SB-E







. Socket 1366 was unique


----------



## dejanh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Mate, congrats. This score, shows the potential of the older I7 chips. If we were to clock Gulfies easily at 4.8 GHz, we'd be neck and neck with SB-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Socket 1366 was unique


I can do a litte better than that...in fact I can still do better than this even, but here is a small update









Core i7 970, 4.8GHz. Fully stable using 1.492V at load measured with a DMM. 12GB of DRAM (6x2GB) at 6-7-6-18-72-1T. Uncore at 4400MHz. Cinebench 11.5 score below. To view the full image right click on the image and go View Image.










These are no doubt monster chips still. SB-E is better, but it is really not that much better. Overall, maybe 15% better than Gulftown clock for clock. Now to see if I can top P10K in 3DMark11 with my setup below. So far best is P9921...so close but not quite there yet.


----------



## Mule928

Mule928 8.03 2500K


----------



## d-block

d-block - core i7 920 - 4.0 ghz - 6.65


----------



## Nordap




----------



## KidKB

UPDATE

KidKB ---- 3960x ---- 5.3GHz ---- 17.57


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Wow, nice score there KidKB.


----------



## Statz22

Statz22 ---- i7-2600k
5.0Ghz
Cinebench: 9.67


----------



## kweechy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidKB*
> 
> UPDATE
> KidKB ---- 3960x ---- 5.3GHz ---- 17.57


I don't understand how your scores are so high though. It's badass, don't get me wrong...but how is your chip @ 4.1GHz beating mine and other guys @ 4.8GHz? And yours at 5.35GHz completely obliterates every single other 3930k/3960x above 5GHz by a HUGE margin...upwards of 21% faster!

How is that possible?


----------



## Kenetic

Kenetic ---- 3930k ---- 4.8GHz ---- 13.87


----------



## profit8652

Profit8652 ---- i7 930 ---- 4.53GHz ---- 7.74pts.


----------



## Khalam

Khalam ---- i7 SB-E 3930K ---- 5.175GHz ---- 15.07 (i did 15.17 but my pc froze up just after the run and I didnt get to take a screenshot

you can count me in


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kweechy*
> 
> I don't understand how your scores are so high though. It's badass, don't get me wrong...but how is your chip @ 4.1GHz beating mine and other guys @ 4.8GHz? And yours at 5.35GHz completely obliterates every single other 3930k/3960x above 5GHz by a HUGE margin...upwards of 21% faster!
> How is that possible?


I started thinking about this too. I had this chip for a couple days and 4.6GHz got me like 13.5pts and 4.8GHz got me 14.6pts.

5.15GHz got me 15.11pts, 17.50 isn't possible with a 200MHz boost clock speed with crappy ram clocks imo.



If I am wrong, then I apologize


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

double post


----------



## ezekiel 08

ezekiel 08 ---- 2600K ---- 4.7GHz ---- 9.17


----------



## KidKB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kweechy*
> 
> I don't understand how your scores are so high though. It's badass, don't get me wrong...but how is your chip @ 4.1GHz beating mine and other guys @ 4.8GHz? And yours at 5.35GHz completely obliterates every single other 3930k/3960x above 5GHz by a HUGE margin...upwards of 21% faster!
> How is that possible?


I have no idea. I posted something similar in the SB-E thread, I'm not a hardcore benchmarker, I just used Cinebench to test the stability of my machine at certain overclocks. I was only curious to see how it compared to other scores, so I found this thread then posted up my score at 4.1Ghz. When I successfully booted into Windows @ 5.3Ghz I ran Cinebench again to see how stable it was. I don't have any magic tweaking, so I really have no idea what is different. I can run it at 5.0Ghz when I get off of work I suppose and see how that compares..

Also, my 3Dmark 11 score isn't astronomical...So maybe that could isolate what is "tested" CPU wise from Cinebench vs other software?


----------



## KidKB

double post


----------



## ON9JIMMY

do u think the motherboard helps? I am use the rampage IV too, I was running @ 4.6 and has 14.30. and BTW, what kind of cooling u r using?


----------



## kweechy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ON9JIMMY*
> 
> do u think the motherboard helps? I am use the rampage IV too, I was running @ 4.6 and has 14.30. and BTW, what kind of cooling u r using?


Yeah that's higher than expectations as well. At 4.6, my chip and mobo is getting around 13.4 or so.


----------



## profit8652

i need some opinions my 930 only got 7.74 with some pretty high clocks. would the large difference is cpu score boil down to the cpu's effeicency? or do i really need to do my oc....


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidKB*
> 
> I have no idea. I posted something similar in the SB-E thread, I'm not a hardcore benchmarker, I just used Cinebench to test the stability of my machine at certain overclocks. I was only curious to see how it compared to other scores, so I found this thread then posted up my score at 4.1Ghz. When I successfully booted into Windows @ 5.3Ghz I ran Cinebench again to see how stable it was. I don't have any magic tweaking, so I really have no idea what is different. I can run it at 5.0Ghz when I get off of work I suppose and see how that compares..
> Also, my 3Dmark 11 score isn't astronomical...So maybe that could isolate what is "tested" CPU wise from Cinebench vs other software?


You result is somehow bugged, cause there is no chance to have that much points with those clocks..


----------



## Rbby258

If the voltages isn't higher enough for your overclock but not low enough for it to crash it can report a higher score than it should, I did it with my sr2 and scored 33 points if you look back at one of my screen shots back a few pages


----------



## KidKB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> If the voltages isn't higher enough for your overclock but not low enough for it to crash it can report a higher score than it should, I did it with my sr2 and scored 33 points if you look back at one of my screen shots back a few pages


That's actually a very good possiblity, because @ 5.3ghz it would fail Prime95 after an hour or so...So it definitely wasn't a fully stable overclock. And that would probably explain the huge jump in score at that clock speed. I'm going to test at 5.1Ghz when I can, I finally have a rock solid, Prime95/ITB stable overclock at that clock...That should shed some light on what's going on. It'll probably have to wait until after Christmas though.

Thanks for the info Rbby258.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidKB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> If the voltages isn't higher enough for your overclock but not low enough for it to crash it can report a higher score than it should, I did it with my sr2 and scored 33 points if you look back at one of my screen shots back a few pages
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a very good possiblity, because @ 5.3ghz it would fail Prime95 after an hour or so...So it definitely wasn't a fully stable overclock. And that would probably explain the huge jump in score at that clock speed. I'm going to test at 5.1Ghz when I can, I finally have a rock solid, Prime95/ITB stable overclock at that clock...That should shed some light on what's going on. It'll probably have to wait until after Christmas though.
> 
> Thanks for the info Rbby258.
Click to expand...

=) no probs, A good quick way to see if your stable when going for cinebench scores is to run vantage CPU test. Your 5.3ghz overclock would have crashed strait away, going on what I've seen


----------



## Khalam

even better way, run vantage cpu test and wprime 1024m in the background


----------



## Rbby258

Ive clocked up ran cinebench fine then ran vantage and crashed strait away


----------



## kweechy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KidKB*
> 
> That's actually a very good possiblity, because @ 5.3ghz it would fail Prime95 after an hour or so...So it definitely wasn't a fully stable overclock. And that would probably explain the huge jump in score at that clock speed. I'm going to test at 5.1Ghz when I can, I finally have a rock solid, Prime95/ITB stable overclock at that clock...That should shed some light on what's going on. It'll probably have to wait until after Christmas though.
> Thanks for the info Rbby258.


Haha okay cool, glad we've figured out what's causing it.

For a while there I was feeling totally gyped out on my 3930! 14pts my ass...I want 17 like that other guy!


----------



## dejanh

Why did my updated score of 12.41 not get uploaded to the chart?


----------



## profit8652

I'm waiting for update as cdma hasn't update since the 12/9 he said every week so maybe a few more days


----------



## renaldy

*HERE IS MY RESULT*

.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice scores guys.









I still have the highest gulftown score.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice scores guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the highest gulftown score.


lol - small battles









Let's not bump this thread too much, I won't be able to stay in the top 30


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## -javier-

Here are mine.


----------



## TahoeDust

I'll toss my hat in the ring.

TahoeDust - i7 2700k - 5.2GHz - 10.09


----------



## renaldy

*I got a new result.*


----------



## Stianby

My score.... good for 4.6 Ghz?


----------



## chewdude

Data Line:
Chewdude ---- i7 990x
4.4G
10.24


----------



## DzillaXx

7.16 not bad


----------



## Asmola

Here we go..


----------



## Clairvoyant129

i7 3930K @ 4.6GHz, 13.38.


----------



## Asmola

Random test..


----------



## 636cc of fury

deleted because sharing is not caring.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Mr.Eiht ---- I7 3930K
4800MHz
13.58


Thanks in advance mate


----------



## BodgeITandRun

*BodgeITandRUN i7 990x - 4.5ghz - 11.51*


----------



## Clairvoyant129

i7 3930K @ 5.0GHz

CPU: 14.54


----------



## -javier-

here is mine.. update please..


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Found the proper screeny, lol


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres mine will put me right at the bottom of the top 30 lol.


----------



## sniperpowa

Heres my new setup


----------



## srsparky32

I had a 11.45 point run but i cant find it.but thats what i have for now.

srsparky32 --- i7 990X --- 4.5GHz --- 11.30


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## VictimRAID

VictimRAID --- i7 3930K --- 4.7GHz --- 13.66pts


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Some good scores here.

I noticed dejanh has 15th and 17th place with the same processor. I presume it's an error?

See below, or the main leaderboard

15 dejanh i7 970 4.8 Ghz 12.41

16 GhostDog99 i7 980 4.9 Ghz 12.38

17 dejanh i7 970 4.8 Ghz 12.21


----------



## mtbiker033

Did this with my i7-970 one chilly winter night on air (with the heat off) lol



I just got my R3F back from rma, going to set this beast up again!


----------



## G3RG

G3RG --- 4x Opteron 6128 --- 2.0ghz --- 17.12



The 17.12 was ram at 1333 cl9.
The 16.89 was ram at 1066 cl8.

Unfortunately I cannot overclock in Windows... only linux.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> G3RG --- 4x Opteron 6128 --- 2.0ghz --- 17.12
> The 17.12 was ram at 1333 cl9.
> The 16.89 was ram at 1066 cl8.
> Unfortunately I cannot overclock in Windows... only linux.


Thanks for posting.

I was always interested what this kind of system would do in Cinibench .

+Rep buddy.


----------



## BizzareRide

The 3930k chips are extremely powerful! 5.6Ghz... 16.5pts in Cinebench..


----------



## Eagle07

Eagle07 --- 62xx--- 3.5ghz --- Cinebench R11.5 16.42
dual dodeca IL ES @ 3.5
I have some scores of some dual dodeca MC ES @ 3.6 that mauls these scores... but alas cpu-z wasn't open when I took the ss.


----------



## JoshHuman

4x opteron 6174's at 2.2GHz


----------



## G3RG

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my record D:

Oh well that puts AMD chips in First, Second, and Third place


----------



## Eagle07

the full wrath of harbringer has been pointed to cinebench,
reran with nb cranked up to 2400, was at 2200 stock is 1800...also grabbed my voltage profiles from the linux side so I could send the chips what they needed.

Eagle07 --- 61xx--- 3.3ghz ---40.19


----------



## G3RG

^^ Very well may be a world record...

Also CDMAN you put my lower score on the chart and left JoshHuman off it


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo my record D:
> Oh well that puts AMD chips in First, Second, and Third place


not really that surprising as there all 4p rigs


----------



## Faster/Denis

Faster -- i7-3960X -- 5.3Ghz -- 15.50


----------



## The sword of Roland

The sword of roland --- i7 3930k --- 3,2GHZ --- Cinebench R11.5 CPU Score: 11,14


----------



## derickwm

Might as well throw my score up here. This is pre-OC. Still have some tweaking to do.



derickwm-----4P AMD 6174-----2.2Ghz-----25.74


----------



## nuusk1s

nuusk1s --- i7-2700K --- 5200MHz --- 10.09pts


----------



## machin666

machin666 - 1.4v @ 4.6ghz (100x48) couldnt get it stable at 4.8ghz @ 1.4v
13.30 pts


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 --- i7-2600K --- 5300MHz --- 10.24pts


----------



## 2advanced

2advanced --- FX-8120 --- 5.0 GHz --- 8.17


----------



## v-nom001

V-nom001 -- i7-3930k -- 5.2Ghz -- 15.15


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT - 3960x - 5.2GHz - 15.21 pts


----------



## ironmaiden

i5 2430m 2.94


----------



## GILavco

Yo 3930k at 4.8 over here!


----------



## DooRules

DooRules 3960x @ 5.2 15.28


----------



## Hillskill

Hillskill --- i7 860 --- 3.8Ghz --- 6.43


----------



## *ka24e*

*ka24e* - 960T Unlocked to 1600T - 4.25ghz - CPU score = 7.55


----------



## G3RG

G3RG - 4x 6128 @ 2.61ghz - 22.20 points


----------



## derickwm

Heh. G3RG sucks, still can't beat me.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Heh. G3RG sucks, still can't beat me.


I can beat you. Your current cinebench score is 0.


----------



## derickwm

Eh? I appear to be in second place


----------



## Cheesemaster

Cheesemaster --- 3960x --- 4.8ghz --- 13.97


----------



## deafboy

Deafboy -- 3930k -- 5.0GHz -- 14.44pts


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Deafboy -- 3930k -- 5.0GHz -- 14.44pts


Sweet! My water cooler will be here today.. I am gonna shoot for 5.2ghz.. ill settle for 5.0ghz 24/7....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> Sweet! My water cooler will be here today.. I am gonna shoot for 5.2ghz.. ill settle for 5.0ghz 24/7....


My 24/7 is still 4.5 sometimes 4.8 as those are the only ones I have bothered doing the 12+ hour prime stable on and under 1.4v

24/7 I stay under the Intels max of 1.4...


----------



## venomblade

venomblade --- 3570k --- 4.4ghz --- 7.30


(not trying to compete, so the format isn't exactly as asked, just wondering if my score is normal for my CPU.)


----------



## bburrill2012

Not very impressive I dont think. My 1100T hit these scores at 4ghz
2nd guessing my purchase of a BD. they get very hot fast.
Shoulda got an i5 3570K or something

But then again I dont see any i5's on the top 30 but some of the scores at the bottom arent hard to beat.


----------



## bburrill2012

Sorry didnt read OP very good

Same score just opened up 11.5 and used the test I just did


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033____ i5-2500k_____4.8ghz______7.48


----------



## bynext

my result :


----------



## VictimRAID

VictimRAID - Intel Core i7 3930K - 5.015GHz - 14.58


----------



## Lordred

Might as well make myself the [edit]SECOND[/edit] fastest Thuban on the list

Lordred --- Phenom II X6 1100T --- 4254mhz --- 7.60


----------



## Lordred

And for fun the 1055T

Lordred

Phenom II X6 1055T

4050mhz

7.19


----------



## VictimRAID

VictimRAID - Intel Core i7 3930K - 5.015GHz - 14.63


----------



## General123

Intel 2600k - 5.000ghz - 9.83 points


----------



## fewness

fewness - Intel Core i7 3930K - 5.0GHz - 14.44


----------



## KennyZeus

Would anyone help me to tell how CPU scores canbe defined & from that how benchmark can be evaluated? I'm new to this forum.


----------



## alex4069

alex4069 i52500k 4.5ghz 6.68


----------



## The_chemist21

the_chemist21 3930k 5.08ghz 14.80
Edit: Updated


----------



## Blameless

Lot less variation between scores at similar clocks on the LGA-2011 chips than I was seeing on 1366. Looks like the result of plentiful memory bandwidth and a fixed L3 cache clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KennyZeus*
> 
> Would anyone help me to tell how CPU scores canbe defined & from that how benchmark can be evaluated? I'm new to this forum.


Can you elaborate?

Are you speaking of Cinebench in particular, or CPU benchmarks in general (in which case another thread may be a more appropriate place for the topic)?


----------



## Swi7chblade

Member Name --- Processor --- Processor Speed --- Cinebench R11.5 CPU Score

Swi7chblade --- Intel i7 3930k --- 5005MHZ --- 14.42

:3 Loving my new build!


----------



## SolarNova

Howdy all.

I've only just started OC'ing this processor , having big issues trying to get a low voltage stable OC but thats an issue for another thread









This OC seems stable after Prime95 blend tests so figured i would do a benchmark. Score seems good for a 4.6ghz OC










Data Line: SolarNova 3930K 4.6Ghz 13.45

As you can see iv done other benchmarks before using different OC's and on another 3930k cpu that i sent and got replaced. This cpu, although having the same voltage issues, is performing well.

EDIT: Got voltage down and stable at 4.6ghz at ~1.352v~


----------



## alyraver

Alyraver 13.92
i7 3930k @ 4.8ghz offset



edit

14.25

4.9GHZ Offset OC


----------



## Cannon19932006

Cannon19932006
i7 2670qm
4.55 score


----------



## resight

Hello everybody!
Few days ago I buy server machine:
4xOpteron 6282SE 2.6 16 cores = 64 cores
16xKingston DDR3 8Gb, 1333MHz (KVR1333D3D4R9S/8G), ECC, Reg, DR x4, w/TS, CL9 = 128 GB
SuperMicro H8QGL-iF-O

But when I do test in cinebench 11.5 my scores is only 26 , sometimes 23 . How it can be possible , I dont know what I should do . Why this processor is so low , because if look this
http://cinebench-scores.com/index.php?sort=rend&order=desc
Opteron 6174 is more lower then 6282 SE , but result of Opteron 6174 is greater.
Anybode maybe know this situation ? Maybe some problems in bios or Windows ? I have Windows Server 2008 SP2 Datacenter .


----------



## derickwm

Yes, Interlagos processors suck. Sorry bud.


----------



## resight

As I understand from this post
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5058/amds-opteron-interlagos-6200/10
"You should be aware that Cinebench 11.5 is using Intel openMP (libguide40.dll), which does not support AMD-NUMA"

It is maybe mean that cinebench doest support AMD technology ?


----------



## derickwm

Nope. As you can see from the chart, the top 3 scores including my own, are all from AMD 4P systems.


----------



## resight

if look this http://cinebench-scores.com/index.php?sort=rend&order=desc
Opteron 6174 is lower then 6282 , and it have more cores and Ghz , but cinebench result is lower ? It happen because this problems with 6282 ?


----------



## derickwm

Don't look at that link. Talking with G3RG right now and all of those scores at that link are VERY high. I got 25.74 with a 4P 6174.

Like I said before, IL is based off BD which we all know is power heavy and doesn't even out perform the Thuban processors really.


----------



## resight

I understand.
Also if one core get 0.65 scores - it mean something ? It should be 64 * 0.65 = 41.6 , or not ?


----------



## derickwm

Nah. I just ran it on my SR-2 and got 21 with 12 cores/24 threads. I then got 1.49 with 1 core.


----------



## resight

But as i know opteron 6282 have 16 cores and 16 threads. Isnt it ?


----------



## resight

What OC do you use ? I use windows server 2008 SP2 , maybe windows server 2008 R2 is better ? as I know it have new core


----------



## rdr09

can't get 8 . . .


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *resight*
> 
> As I understand from this post
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5058/amds-opteron-interlagos-6200/10
> "You should be aware that Cinebench 11.5 is using Intel openMP (libguide40.dll), which does not support AMD-NUMA"
> It is maybe mean that cinebench doest support AMD technology ?


To optimize scores / windows performance for FAH and for cinebench. Disable numa in the bios and or enable note interleaving.

My scores are due to my Magny Cours rig running at 3.3ghz for the benchmark








and yes... MC is faster clock to clock than IL ...so much so that to get my score you would have to run your 64c system at the same speed as my 48c system.


----------



## resight

Thanks Eagle07 , now I understand.
Also I want to ask , maybe you know solution of one problems - when I run realflow , realflow see all 64 core , but when I start simulate in my monitoring I see that only 5-6% of all cores work , not 100% every time only 5-6%. It is mean that realflow not support this processors ?


----------



## jonivtec

Do you think my score are spot on?i heard some mix of good and bad for my cpu...personnally im pleased with it


----------



## SolarNova

I'd say that ether your cpu is bottlenecking ur gpu ..or u have alot of stuff running in the background becouse my 560ti gets a fps score of 63.47fps, a GTX 680 should crush that ..im running a 3930k OC to 4.6ghz (13.45 cinebench)


----------



## xcom007




----------



## jonivtec

Hum....my benchmark score on other test seem right....maybe 680 are mot open glace optimized....


----------



## Chewy

2500k


----------



## SolarNova

Front page needs updating. hasnt been done in a long time by looks of it.


----------



## Reptile

*Reptile i7-3820 4.9ghz 9.52pts*


----------



## shredded

Shredded - i7 3930k - 4Ghz - 11.59


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> can't get 8 . . .


I think I could get to 8....too warm to really push it right now. Looks like your RAM is holding you back.
Redwoodz____Phenom II 960T X6____4.24GHz____7.6


----------



## jonivtec

what ram are you using....your score is better than mine with my fx8120 oc 4500....i get 7.39 maximum


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> what ram are you using....your score is better than mine with my fx8120 oc 4500....i get 7.39 maximum


Super Talent Performance 2x2GB 2000MHz CL 8-8-824.....or Elpida Hypers to be more precise


----------



## Eagle07

I have noted before that cinebench is as sensitive to cpu as it is to ram bandwidth... bumping your nb up will help as well.

I think stock on my platform is 1800 and I pushed it up to 2400 for benching...that is what allowed me to break 40 pts







.

Pretty sure it was 2400...might have just been 2200...meh. I also had a few cores at my disposal.


----------



## Sapientia

How does an FX-8150 at 4.6 score nearly twice as much as it does at 3.6?


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> How does an FX-8150 at 4.6 score nearly twice as much as it does at 3.6?


Good question. I would have to think the IMC/HTT being overclcocked and RAM speed efficiency.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*
> 
> Good question. I would have to think the IMC/HTT being overclcocked and RAM speed efficiency.


What is it, 6GHz RAM?


----------



## mohit9206

here's mine


----------



## jonivtec

Ok....but if i change my ram for faster....my benchmark score Will be better but in gaming Will i see a gain in performance?


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> Ok....but if i change my ram for faster....my benchmark score Will be better but in gaming Will i see a gain in performance?


Usually no.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> Usually no.


For FX and Llano,yes it seems.Something to due with error bits in L2 cache being passed on to main memory.


----------



## nicfolder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> .
> I agree it would be awesome if BD could beat those 6c 12t i7s...but it doesn't.
> It manages to get up to half it seems...


seems you forgot to check the score list..! a BD at 4.6 Ghz is beating many hexacores(at least on cinebench)


----------



## xcom007

xcom007 --- i7-3930k --- 5.0mhz --- cpu:14.24 --- openGL:108.04


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicfolder*
> 
> seems you forgot to check the score list..! a BD at 4.6 Ghz is beating many hexacores(at least on cinebench)


I don't think its a valid score... I doubt he would get the same score if he tested it again.
Cinebench is known to be innacurate on barely stable systems ...

However the simple truth is called data entry error.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1160043/top-30-cinebench-r11-5-cpu-scores/160#post_17461309

He scored a 7.55 not an 11.58
And here is a 5ghz score.

ht_addict FX 8150 5.0 Ghz 8.23

I realize you are nicfolder...but please don't check logic at the door.


----------



## Mr357

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500376

*Mr357 --- AMD Phenom II 960T --- 4.0GHz --- 4.64*

I'd say it's decent compared to the 7.5 I used to get on my 1090T @ 4GHz


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

My 3930K at default can only get 9.88...

i have 8 memory modules at 1600mhz

could that be the problem, maybe cinebench isnt optimized with quad channel and 8 sticks?

It only touches 50c coldest core 55c hottest core on the cpu while benching.

kinda strange, thought it was supposed to do about 10.13 or so on default.

doing a quick calculation if someone on youtube can do 14.54 @ 5000Mhz, then 14.54 / 5000 * 3300 = 9.59 default score.

Just wondering if my score is normal for default.


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> My 3930K at default can only get 9.88...
> i have 8 memory modules at 1600mhz
> could that be the problem, maybe cinebench isnt optimized with quad channel and 8 sticks?
> It only touches 50c coldest core 55c hottest core on the cpu while benching.
> kinda strange, thought it was supposed to do about 10.13 or so on default.
> doing a quick calculation if someone on youtube can do 14.54 @ 5000Mhz, then 14.54 / 5000 * 3300 = 9.59 default score.
> Just wondering if my score is normal for default.


lower latency would help....also higher frequency ram...
I refuse to even answer the first question ...


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

what i mean by optimized is a generalization of 8 sticks of ram not running as optimally as 4 sticks of ram.

the latency is quite high on the settings, 9-10-9-27.


----------



## ciceu4

ciceu4 --- dual octo core lga 2011 ---2.3 mhz --- cpu:17.99


----------



## Chewy

2500k


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> 2500k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


O.O

I didn't know 1 more ghz could get me from 6.99 to 8.38


----------



## Entp

Entp - Phenom II 1055T - 4.01ghz - 7.12


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 --- 3930 --- 5.1 --- Cinebenc14.79


----------



## choocha

3930K @5.0GHz
32Gb 1866MHz RAM
 - 14.23


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> O.O
> I didn't know 1 more ghz could get me from 6.99 to 8.38


It might it might not...
It has been noticed that when a machine is barely stable cinebench may glitch and give an incorrect score...(or was noticed on the 2011 procs)
Where the score was higher than the score calculation based on time should have given...


----------



## seven10

4p Opteron 6180SE @ 2.5GHz

No oc yet,


----------



## Vitaliy93

Vitaliy93 ---- AMD 955 BE @ 3.8 Ghz ---- 4.44


----------



## lacrossewacker

dang I thought I was just doing well









STill....ad me to the list









lacrossewacker - i7-3770k - 4.8ghz --- 9.51 score


----------



## 03threefiftyz

First shot after new mobo and watercooling. Have brought the temps down a little with some reworking of airflow in the case. Idles around 32-33c in a 70f room.

03threefiftyz - AMD 955 - 4.3ghz ----5.01


----------



## mohit9206

just upgraded my 4 year old system to this..feels great !!


----------



## kx11

sig got all Specs


----------



## mohit9206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> sig got all Specs


that opengl score seems to be quite low for a gtx670. am getting 53.6fps with a radeon hd7750. so you should definitely be getting more ..


----------



## kx11

i don't know what it is

it's in SLi so i'll try it with sli off


----------



## Vlada011

CINEBENCH 11.5 x64 - 3770k 4.8GHz


----------



## fastrace

CINEBENCH 7.34 x64 - FX-8120 4.5GHz



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2543132

Hi guys, im from Brasil.







My results this bad AMD


----------



## Vlada011

No it's not bad for AMD at all.
AMD FX8 is 30% weaker than Intel 1155 in games and more.
Phenom II X4 have about 5.5 score and Bulldozer is in games like Phenom II CINEBENCH score is not bad at all.


----------



## fastrace

What I meant is that the worldwide FX are considered bad, but tests actually the best among equals, like, against the 1155 and 1156 without overclocking'm a processing unit very good is not it? work with it to 4.5 Ghz diaries, use a cooler from coolermaster Hyper 212 PLUS with two fan's in push-pull system of 110cfm and minahs temperatures are 45 ° Celsius in the house in stock and 59 ° Celsius at full load, I think it is good right?

Sorry for the english, I'm using google translator.

Léo


----------



## fastrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> No it's not bad for AMD at all.
> AMD FX8 is 30% weaker than Intel 1155 in games and more.
> Phenom II X4 have about 5.5 score and Bulldozer is in games like Phenom II CINEBENCH score is not bad at all.


Vlada, which cooler do you use?


----------



## Vlada011

I use CORSAIR H100 with 2 stock fans in exhaust configuration.
Never mind for English, my is not excellent but Translator is sometimes worse than me.
We help each other, he help me and I correct if something learn from Discovery, National Geographic, History, Explorer.


----------



## seven10

Overclocked to 2.8GHz per core now, haven't been able to stay stable at speeds faster than that yet.


----------



## Eagle07

Not bad... are you on air at 2.8ghz?


----------



## ikem

ill get my rig in here tonight. im up around the 17 @ 2ghz

edit here we go! forgot cpuz and stuff, i'll redo and submit

Ikem --- 2x Intel Xeon E5-2650 --- 2.0ghz --- 18.12


----------



## FlanK3r

8.66 FX-8350 5GHz


----------



## choocha

3930K @5.0GHz
ASUS P9X79 (new bios 3009)
RAM 32Gb @1866MHz Corsair Vengeance CMZ32GX3M4X1600C10 (10-11-10-25-1)
- 14.44


----------



## seven10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Not bad... are you on air at 2.8ghz?


Yes, still air for now. I'm not sure if going to water cooling is even going to help me get beyond a 225 refclock. I was having stability issues beyond that.


----------



## Apfelbaum51

Apfelbaum51 I73930K 4.6Ghz 13.23


----------



## mohit9206

hey all is my cinebench score alright ?


----------



## choocha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> ... hey all is my cinebench score alright ?


smart, low-cost processor







http://www.servethehome.com/intel-pentium-g630-65w-dual-core-cpu-benchmarks-review/


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choocha*
> 
> smart, low-cost processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.servethehome.com/intel-pentium-g630-65w-dual-core-cpu-benchmarks-review/


Meh... I have a Phenom II 910e that is 2 years older and can cream it on rendering. 65w quadcore...
Now the 17w ib dc is interesting...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Question: Is it even worth posting my scores if they don't beat out the top 30 (I don't have a hexa core CPU). Also, does the overclock have to be stable in order for the score to qualify?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Question: Is it even worth posting my scores if they don't beat out the top 30 (I don't have a hexa core CPU). Also, does the overclock have to be stable in order for the score to qualify?


Worth posting? Yes. Helps users see what kind of performance a certain chip has.

Overclock does not have to be stable to post on this thread.


----------



## tonyvanbutoyez

hey wot score do yu get @4.6


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyvanbutoyez*
> 
> hey wot score do yu get @4.6


The best.


----------



## hammerforged

Heres mine:

3930K C2 @ 5.2ghz


----------



## SolarNova

1.6v through a 3930k?! ..ouch man be carfull lol.


----------



## rdr09

it is almost as fast as my intel . . .



not really bad for $100 chip.

intel at same clock . . .


----------



## SuperTed

Here is my result.


----------



## alyraver

here's mine: 3930k @ 5.1 + 16gb 2133


----------



## 03threefiftyz

3570k at 4.7ghz and 16gb of 2200mhz ram:


----------



## kweechy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> My 3930K at default can only get 9.88...
> i have 8 memory modules at 1600mhz
> could that be the problem, maybe cinebench isnt optimized with quad channel and 8 sticks?
> It only touches 50c coldest core 55c hottest core on the cpu while benching.
> kinda strange, thought it was supposed to do about 10.13 or so on default.
> doing a quick calculation if someone on youtube can do 14.54 @ 5000Mhz, then 14.54 / 5000 * 3300 = 9.59 default score.
> Just wondering if my score is normal for default.


Default score wouldn't be * 3,300, it would be * 3,500 due to turbo boost across the cores...so 10.178 which is more what I'm used to seeing on 3930s.


----------



## kweechy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperTed*
> 
> Here is my result.


How are you overclocking Xeon E5 chips? I don't really understand. Though your score suggests only a mild overclock since I believe the base score for those chips is something like 25.5 or so...that'd put the actual OC at around 5%.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 3960X --- 5.410 --- Cinebench Score 15.62


----------



## muffet

Here is my lowly locked processor


----------



## Blameless

Getting 13.45 on my 3930k @ 4.6GHz with memory at DDR3-1866.

I will post screens once I confirm significant stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kweechy*
> 
> How are you overclocking Xeon E5 chips? I don't really understand. Though your score suggests only a mild overclock since I believe the base score for those chips is something like 25.5 or so...that'd put the actual OC at around 5%.


Base clock.

LGA-2011s are strap and multiplier clocked, but nothing on the CPU can lock down the reference clock of a clock generator on the board.

You are seeing a ~5% performance boost because he has a ~6% BCLK OC.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Wow never noticed this. Sorry for bumping an old thread but I am happy to place up there. It reads 18.18 if you can't see it in the screenshot. (http://dfullerton.smugmug.com/photos/i-CmMFfwC/0/X3/i-CmMFfwC-X3.jpg)



Whoops, edit:

The-Real-Link --- (2) Intel E5645 --- 3.610 Ghz --- 18.18 (Just didn't capture all that other info at the time. Highest currently is 18.07)


(http://dfullerton.smugmug.com/photos/i-DXxqrWc/0/X3/i-DXxqrWc-X3.jpg)


----------



## King4x4

5ghz 3770k and 2133mhz ram 10-10-10-28


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Wow never noticed this. Sorry for bumping an old thread but I am happy to place up there. It reads 18.18 if you can't see it in the screenshot.


18s not bad.

Yep an old thread and the OP hasn't updated it in months... since March 2012
I keep checking to see if anyone has come close to my 40









I might just have to see how much farther I can push now....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> the full wrath of harbringer has been pointed to cinebench,
> reran with nb cranked up to 2400, was at 2200 stock is 1800...also grabbed my voltage profiles from the linux side so I could send the chips what they needed.
> Eagle07 --- 61xx--- 3.3ghz ---40.19


----------



## romanjaan

Well here is my score I guess I got it somewhere.


----------



## FlanK3r

now Cinebench R115 at HWbot!
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_r11.5/


----------



## Eagle07

Woot! Its going to be MINE!!!


----------



## The-Real-Link

Nice job there, Eagle. That's quite a crazy 4P system









Now if only I could put in 4 Xeons and OC them...


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Nice job there, Eagle. That's quite a crazy 4P system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only I could put in 4 Xeons and OC them...


Well... http://www.servethehome.com/supermicro-hyper-speed-sys-6027ax-trf-chassis-review/

SM allows for Hyperspeed aka overclocking... Dunno if they support it on the 4p 2011 board yet.

As for my rig... it would have a tough time competing with the new intel 4ps at its current clock.
That said I just rebuilt it with an additional rx360 and swapped motherboards.

I have more power and thermal headroom now. I also swapped chips for better ones.
If I can drain another 300mhz out of them... it will be faster than an intel 4p of E5-4650s.

rebuild gallery
https://picasaweb.google.com/103624040344984288897/Rebuild?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCKnm-_XnmdKiggE&feat=directlink


----------



## Eagle07

http://hwbot.org/submission/2345441_patriot_cinebench_r11.5_4x_opteron_6164_he_41.69_points










41.69
AMD mc 4x 12c @ 3.5ghz, nb2400


----------



## FtW 420

World record, nice!


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> World record, nice!


Hehe I am not done yet...
probably pretty close though...


----------



## kx11

specs in sig


----------



## FtW 420

My highest to date with a 3770k


----------



## Zeek

Best I could do with this chip. Can't get a 5ghz run unless voltage is insane, but d14 can't handle the temps. Was taking for another forum but I could post it here too?


----------



## FtW 420

1.232v for 4.9Ghz, that is a nice chip you have there! I want one like that...


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 1.232v for 4.9Ghz, that is a nice chip you have there! I want one like that...


offset voltage lol. I think I had it at 1.52 under load so cinebench could complete a run. I use 1.24 for 4.5 daily :l


----------



## FtW 420

Oh i see, I don't use offset & not used to looking for it, the 4.9ghz voltage in the screen had me starting to drool







.


----------



## Zeek

I wish I had that little amount of voltage for 4.9


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> specs in sig


... You are doing something horribly wrong... an i7 970 nearly has you beat....
and a 3630 @ 4.5 Does have you beaten...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> ... You are doing something horribly wrong... an i7 970 nearly has you beat....
> and a 3630 @ 4.5 Does have you beaten...


ah is it because i OC by OS ?!


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> My highest to date with a 3770k


Under LN2 ftw?


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> ah is it because i OC by OS ?!


Could you list your whole setup lol...

What is your ram configuration?
Cinebench loves ram... if you are not in quad channel with decently quick ram you are crippling your config.

11.9 is my stock score on my 2011 octo... 3.1ghz


----------



## The-Real-Link

Wow... 5.7 that's pretty insane! Also nice improvements Eagle. I was about to say I'd think a 4P 16C Intel setup could meet your record but at the same time, that's a bit beyond my knowledge (and wallet) to manage their overclocking haha. Awesome job.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Could you list your whole setup lol...
> 
> What is your ram configuration?
> Cinebench loves ram... if you are not in quad channel with decently quick ram you are crippling your config.
> 
> 11.9 is my stock score on my 2011 octo... 3.1ghz


well


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> well


Um... you are running in tri-chan mode.... You shot yourself in the foot there. The primary reason for going 2011 is ram bandwidth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-Real-Link*
> 
> Wow... 5.7 that's pretty insane! Also nice improvements Eagle. I was about to say I'd think a 4P 16C Intel setup could meet your record but at the same time, that's a bit beyond my knowledge (and wallet) to manage their overclocking haha. Awesome job.


It might... it might not... At 3.6ghz a 4p like mine is faster than an Intel 2011 4p... and they have 8c 16t not 16c.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Um... you are running in tri-chan mode.... You shot yourself in the foot there. The primary reason for going 2011 is ram bandwidth.
> .


not really , i care mostly about games and video editing , so far on win8 stunning performance


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> not really , i care mostly about games and video editing , so far on win8 stunning performance


Facepalm... The reason 2011 has the performance lead IS the ram bandwidth...\
Thats why you are hardly faster than the last generation i7 hexacore...

You spend $1000 on a cpu then cheaped out on your ram.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Under LN2 ftw?


That was ln2, such a good voltage for 5.7Ghz, but did not want to do any more than that for 100% load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> not really , i care mostly about games and video editing , so far on win8 stunning performance


Triple channel wouldn't make much difference for games, it can effect working with video though. Graphics oriented stuff, not much dependance on memory, with cpu intensive stuff memory makes a difference.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Facepalm... The reason 2011 has the performance lead IS the ram bandwidth...\
> Thats why you are hardly faster than the last generation i7 hexacore...
> 
> You spend $1000 on a cpu then cheaped out on your ram.


oh sorry i misunderstood , so you're saying i should go quad-channel ram ?


----------



## Eagle07

with the price 4gb dimms are... Absolutely. That is why I am so close to you at such a lower clock rate. Aside from the extra cores







.

Normally gaming that fourth channel doesn't do much according to benchmarks...
But I bet since you are running SLI it would help more so than a single card setup.

It will also help you load things faster...
You won't see gains in all scenarios...
Just like you won't always see gains having 2 more cores than a 2600k.
But there is no reason, with the price of ram, that you are running on less channels than your platform is capable of.


----------



## kx11

thanx for the information man , i'll upgrade soon


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Hehe I am not done yet...
> probably pretty close though...


So... Yeah... I have beaten my world record about 5 times now... small increments mind you.
(hint that SS is not my highest score...)

I am about to switch bioses to the OCNG bios which will allow me to adjust the reference clock and get my ram up to 1600









I have no clue how far I can get... but I am hoping that it will be untouchable till at least those 12c IB-Es launch.


----------



## FtW 420

Wait until the benchmark is worth points at hwbot, then it gets hard to hold onto a record.
A couple of the guys here at OCN do some pretty insane multithread stuff, have to see what happens when dhenzjhen or genieben get a hold of cinebench.


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Wait until the benchmark is worth points at hwbot, then it gets hard to hold onto a record.
> A couple of the guys here at OCN do some pretty insane multithread stuff, have to see what happens when dhenzjhen or genieben get a hold of cinebench.


Well... I also set the Wprime world record by 2 seconds.







a 2p is of no threat whatsoever.... I look forward to the competition.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> *FtW 420* wrote...Wait until the benchmark is worth points at hwbot, then it gets hard to hold onto a record. A couple of the guys here at OCN do some pretty insane multithread stuff


...may be I'm tuning the wrong machine ?! I have a 3770K (non-virtualized) and 2x 3770 (non-K, virtualized), soon to be 3.

I just taught the single 'K' to break the 10s today at a shade over 5 GHz, per pic below - may be I should hurry up and get the other 3 (@ 4.3 GHz each) to 'gang up'..12 cores / 24 threads (minus overhead). If that doesn't work, we use quad Xeons nodes commercially:

A quick question on memory for the 3770K single machine below the first pic



The 3770K runs 32 GB of Trident X DDR3 2400 MHz @ a stock 1.65v. I like that memory a lot, and know from a BCLK test that it will go to at least 2560 MHz on stock volts and timing, but memory tuning is a bit of a weird science, even compared to 5Ghz CPU stuff.

The only change I made was to incorporate some timings for this memory I saw on Techpowerup. Here is a screenshot of MemTweakIt of my modified timings (followed by Aida memory and cache Benchmarks).

I am wondering if you folks see an obvious area re timing I can improve upon....I want to catch at least that Xeon at 10.33 at Cinebench







...I have been staring at that *waayyy tooo loong*







for the past few months...



Aida memory and cache benchmark for the above



Thanks for your feedback


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Well... I also set the Wprime world record by 2 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 2p is of no threat whatsoever.... I look forward to the competition.


I should have clicked your link in the earlier post, took me a while to figure out the hwbot username (& on team [H] instead of OCN.!.!.!..)
I see what you mean now, dhenz is still trying to catch up in wprime, you will be tough to beat in multithread!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...may be I'm tuning the wrong machine ?! I have a 3770K (non-virtualized) and 2x 3770 (non-K, virtualized), soon to be 3.
> 
> I just taught the single 'K' to break the 10s today at a shade over 5 GHz, per pic below - may be I should hurry up and get the other 3 (@ 4.3 GHz each) to 'gang up'..12 cores / 24 threads (minus overhead). If that doesn't work, we use quad Xeons nodes commercially:
> 
> A quick question on memory for the 3770K single machine below the first pic
> 
> 
> 
> The 3770K runs 32 GB of Trident X DDR3 2400 MHz @ a stock 1.65v. I like that memory a lot, and know from a BCLK test that it will go to at least 2560 MHz on stock volts and timing, but memory tuning is a bit of a weird science, even compared to 5Ghz CPU stuff.
> 
> The only change I made was to incorporate some timings for this memory I saw on Techpowerup. Here is a screenshot of MemTweakIt of my modified timings (followed by Aida memory and cache Benchmarks).
> 
> I am wondering if you folks see an obvious area re timing I can improve upon....I want to catch at least that Xeon at 10.33 at Cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have been staring at that *waayyy tooo loong*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the past few months...
> 
> 
> 
> Aida memory and cache benchmark for the above
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your feedback


I've never played with 32Gb in any machine, & only rarely stick even 16Gb in an 1155 rig. The ones that look a bit on the loose side are the tRAS & command rate, you can try cr1 & tRAS a bit lower (they aren't bad) in the primary timings, In the secondaries the tREF is on the high side (I did have to loosen up mine going from 8Gb to 16Gb, not sure how much play room you have ), in the tertiary you can try to tighten up those 3s if they will go lower. Test with maxxmem as you go to make sure things are doing better, & pi 32m is a half decent quick test of mem stability (if it doesn't pass pi 32m, no chance of stability test passing). If it passes pi it should be OK for benchies. True stability might take more work but shouldn't get memory BSODS at least, just a freeze or fail (timings you have are OK for daily stable stuff though).


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> *FtW 420* wrote I've never played with 32Gb in any machine, & only rarely stick even 16Gb in an 1155 rig. The ones that look a bit on the loose side are the tRAS & command rate, you can try cr1 & tRAS a bit lower (they aren't bad) in the primary timings...


Thanks for the tips














- I changed tRas to 30 from 31 and have done just some prelim stability testing - so far so good. I also should have mentioned in my first post that I run a RamDisk , and SQL 2008/12 'Enterprise', on this machine, so I don't want to go too crazy.

BTW, as *benchmarks editor*, here is a little s.th. for you: R= RamDisk, E= OCZ SSD)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> *FtW 420* wrote...I've never played with 32Gb in any machine, & only rarely stick even 16Gb in an 1155 rig. The ones that look a bit on the loose side are the tRAS & command rate


...I tightened things up a bit re tRas and command rate, and also downloaded memmaxx2 (below)...gained another few steps in Cinebench...thanks









...also included a screenshot of Aida64'a "CPU Queen" at the same speed...wondering why the CPU test in Cinebench seems to be so different...though it is more demanding re. length it takes to run, so therefore a better tool I guess.


----------



## josephimports

10.38 pts
3770k 5.1GHz 2666m cas 11 cr 1


----------



## FtW 420

I was just playing with cinebench, never noticed it could be like wprime & prefer 1 speed over another. I tried about 20 combinations of speed & timings with different kits, & at least when running the cpu at 5Ghz it seems to prefer 2200Mhz memory speed. I didn't save all the screens but here's a couple


















Also tried out the ramdisk, it does make a quick drive


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was just playing with cinebench, never noticed it could be like wprime & prefer 1 speed over another. I tried about 20 combinations of speed & timings with different kits, & at least when running the cpu at 5Ghz it seems to prefer 2200Mhz memory speed. I didn't save all the screens but here's a couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tried out the ramdisk, it does make a quick drive


Interesting results. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> *FtW 420* wrote...I was just playing with cinebench, never noticed it could be like wprime & prefer 1 speed over another. I tried about 20 combinations of speed & timings with different kits, & at least when running the cpu at 5Ghz it seems to prefer 2200Mhz memory speed. I didn't save all the screens but here's a couple... Also *tried out the ramdisk*, it does make a quick drive


...great stuff









I am going to try that 2200 setting







and see if it makes a difference...have been playing around with Cinebench earlier today and building a table of 3.9 GHz to 5 GHz + re voltage in CPUz under Cinebench loads as well as Cinebench scores, using 'stock' BIOS settings until about 4.9 GHz...not quite done yet, but interestingly, it's not all linear...and 4.8 GHz for my machine seems to be the sweet spot in that it took the LEAST voltage jump (only half the interval around it). My max volts limit is about 1.495v to save the well-running chip for upgraded cooling and other improvements.....while I have CPUz-validated at 5.210 @ 1.464v, there was some load on it but not 100%

Re *RamDisk*...isn't it great ? I use RamDisk Plus that has some important 'safety' features, i.e. this:



...still, you don't want to crash too often with RamDisk (or have it s your sole Windows drive







) and preferably have your OC done and set to a good setting...then running programs from RamDisk is a 'laugh', especially big-load stuff (another reason I run with 32 GB)


----------



## kx11




----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*


What is your uncore at?


----------



## DooRules

New high for me...


----------



## llxkevinxll

llxkevinxll 3930k 5.3 Ghz 15.22


----------



## Spartan805

Weird issue with windows... I am running a 7870 and some programs report it as a HD 6800 series....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

New score for me:

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x -- 5.3GHz -- 15.49 :


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> New score for me:
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x -- 5.3GHz -- 15.49 :


Nice score, woohee look at that Vc.









Nice cooling, what are you using bud?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey thanks DooRules. I don't mind the vcore too much aslong that it's under 1.7v for cold bench runs. My VTT/VCCSA were both at 1.1v and overvolting those voltages is the killer imo. CPU cores can handle the voltage.

I have 480mm worth of rads cooling the gpu and cpu. The cold winter air that we're used to in Canada helped a bit!


----------



## Alatar

1.7v is the point where SB-E starts rapidly dying


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> 1.7v is the point where SB-E starts rapidly dying


Believe me, I won't recommend 1.7v to anyone for thier SB-E chip. I'm just comfortable with it.


----------



## DooRules

Nice, ya I use pipes from outside to both my rads when playing around too, works a treat.









Been up to 1.64Vc for 5.4 runs on the chip...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> Nice, ya I use pipes from outside to both my rads when playing around too, works a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been up to 1.64Vc for 5.4 runs on the chip...


Hardcore right there!









The things we do for big numbers!


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 ---- i7 3930k ---- 5GHz ---- 14.54*


----------



## DooRules

New high score for me 15.84


----------



## maarten12100

What a shame that Cinebench only goes up to 64 cores but I will post my proggy, as soon as I have a Brickland platform assembled. (wish they would give it too me







)


----------



## coolmiester

25.44pts from a couple of E5-2687W's at stock


----------



## Carlitos714

Carlitos714 --- i7-920 --- 4.4 Ghz --- 7.35


----------



## alex4069

Alex4069 --- 2500k --- 5.1ghz --- 7.73


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmiester*
> 
> 25.44pts from a couple of E5-2687W's at stock


You say that like you could overclock if you wanted to...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> What a shame that Cinebench only goes up to 64 cores but I will post my proggy, as soon as I have a Brickland platform assembled. (wish they would give it too me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah... I am curious if you can de-seat me with that 64 thread limit.
If the other cores end up not helping at all.... you won't be able to.

I outperform a 4p 2011 rig @ 2.7ghz at 3.5ghz (folding wise)
And my top score is at 3.8ghz... so.... I am hopeful to keep a holding on.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> You say that like you could overclock if you wanted to...
> Yeah... I am curious if you can de-seat me with that 64 thread limit.
> If the other cores end up not helping at all.... you won't be able to.
> 
> I outperform a 4p 2011 rig @ 2.7ghz at 3.5ghz (folding wise)
> And my top score is at 3.8ghz... so.... I am hopeful to keep a holding on.


The highest 2011 rig performs 42 point will be quite a challenge.
May the best performance/core machine win


----------



## Mighty Customer

GFX Titan anyone?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mighty Customer*
> 
> GFX Titan anyone?


they don't go together well.


----------



## Mighty Customer

Well, there`s so much excitement and/or disappointment right now with these Titan GFX cards that I would like to see the numbers for myself.
You know how they say: An images speaks a thousand words.


----------



## tracingspirals

Mine's 8.08 at 4.2Ghz OC on my i7 2600k.


----------



## Chosen0ne

Chosen0ne 14.18 at 4.9GHz i7 3930k


----------



## borandi

23.44 pts http://hwbot.org/submission/2366967

Two X5690s at 4680 MHz in an SR-2


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score and set up borandi!


----------



## borandi

Shame I had to send the dual E5-2690 rig back, would have been good for 25+. Oh well, will have to wait until the 64 thread AMD rig arrives, or perhaps something even nicer on the Intel side.


----------



## derickwm

Do you fold there buddy? We'd love to have you on the OCN folding team with rigs like those


----------



## borandi

I BOINCed for many years on projects I felt worth my time. No I do not fold; having been actively researching in the field of computational physical chemistry and understanding what goes on behind it, folding brute force is a largely pointless exercise in my POV. I was one of the second wave on the GPU bandwagon in terms of using them computationally and actually programming them (ca. CUDA 2.0), and they would outfold any CPU rig I could get hold if.


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Shame I had to send the dual E5-2690 rig back, would have been good for 25+. Oh well, will have to wait until the 64 thread AMD rig arrives, or perhaps something even nicer on the Intel side.


Good luck... I hold the WR and the runners up are 64 threads at 4.3ghz...


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Shame I had to send the dual E5-2690 rig back, would have been good for 25+. Oh well, will have to wait until the 64 thread AMD rig arrives, or perhaps something even nicer on the Intel side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck... I hold the WR and the runners up are 64 threads at 4.3ghz...
Click to expand...

I saw. You'll have Dhenzjen to compete with though when he actually gets his backside into gear in the pro cup. He has certain advantages working for SuperMicro.


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I saw. You'll have Dhenzjen to compete with though when he actually gets his backside into gear in the pro cup. He has certain advantages working for SuperMicro.


The only way he will beat me is if he is able to use IB-E on a 4p... that would just be dog cold... And even then before the comp is up I might have access to one of those...


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I saw. You'll have Dhenzjen to compete with though when he actually gets his backside into gear in the pro cup. He has certain advantages working for SuperMicro.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way he will beat me is if he is able to use IB-E on a 4p... that would just be dog cold... And even then before the comp is up I might have access to one of those...
Click to expand...

Even if he did, he'd be under NDA until release








Current record in the comp is 43.09, but that's only pre testing - 44.75 to beat. It's a shame on the scaling, the 80 core rig he's working on would be a beast.

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_r11.5/halloffame for HWBot records


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Even if he did, he'd be under NDA until release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current record in the comp is 43.09, but that's only pre testing - 44.75 to beat. It's a shame on the scaling, the 80 core rig he's working on would be a beast.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_r11.5/halloffame for HWBot records


80 cores or threads?
While 44.75 may be the current public WR... it may not be the one to beat


----------



## borandi

80 cores / 160 threads - 8x 10 core E7-8870
http://www.supermicro.co.uk/products/system/5U/5086/SYS-5086B-TRF.cfm
http://hwbot.org/submission/2329981_dhenzjhen_wprime___1024m_8x_xeon_e7_8870

Public WRs are the only ones that count. I've run a marathon in 6 seconds at my back garden







Until I prove it no-one would believe me, and rightly so







.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> 80 cores / 160 threads - 8x 10 core E7-8870
> http://www.supermicro.co.uk/products/system/5U/5086/SYS-5086B-TRF.cfm
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2329981_dhenzjhen_wprime___1024m_8x_xeon_e7_8870
> 
> Public WRs are the only ones that count. I've run a marathon in 6 seconds at my back garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until I prove it no-one would believe me, and rightly so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Boxboro is outdated even cheap 5k quad e5 system beats it.
Mostly because of the 64 core limit in cb

I hope it is updated before brickland maybe even my vSMP xeon phi bench


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> 80 cores / 160 threads - 8x 10 core E7-8870
> http://www.supermicro.co.uk/products/system/5U/5086/SYS-5086B-TRF.cfm
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2329981_dhenzjhen_wprime___1024m_8x_xeon_e7_8870
> 
> Public WRs are the only ones that count. I've run a marathon in 6 seconds at my back garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until I prove it no-one would believe me, and rightly so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its been proven you just weren't paying attention









Btw that is a terrible wprime score for 80c 160t

I can do 30.437s ... meh

Don't worry... even if you don't find where I have shown other scores... I will probably use it before the end of the competition.
But I prefer to be a moving target.


----------



## Schmuckley

In b4 DJ


----------



## dhenzjhen

[quote name="Eagle07" url="/t/1160043/top-30-cinebench-r11-5-cpu-scores/320_40#post_19624394"
Btw that is a terrible wprime score for 80c 160t

I can do 30.437s ... meh
[/quote]

Lol that doesn't even have the video driver installed


----------



## dhenzjhen

Ok might as well post it here 4x E5-4650 http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2368934_


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Its been proven you just weren't paying attention


Paying perfect attention. You said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> 80 cores or threads?


I replied:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> 80 cores / 160 threads


If that's not paying attention to the question, or you didn't get the answer you wanted, you asked the wrong question. Not a problem this end my friend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Btw that is a terrible wprime score for 80c 160t


Sure, but you assumed it was his best score, because only you get to have backups, right?
Quote:


> I can do 30.437s ... meh












http://hwbot.org/benchmark/wprime_-_1024m/halloffame

DJ's a top bloke, he won't take it lying down







Kudos to you if you have more resources


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Ok might as well post it here 4x E5-4650 http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2368934_


How long is a turn around if you ask the for a new BIOS DJ







Surely you can walk upstairs and poke em with a stick to give you BCLK options


----------



## dhenzjhen

LOL Ian, I may have to buy the BIOS guy some egg rolls and beer to make a custom BIOS


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> LOL Ian, I may have to buy the BIOS guy some egg rolls and beer to make a custom BIOS


Well I've looked trough the x8obn-f bios and it is 8MB+ with little blank space it would be hell of a job to edit it even for a pro so unless you got 5 grand laying around on something that might not work


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> LOL Ian, I may have to buy the BIOS guy some egg rolls and beer to make a custom BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've looked trough the x8obn-f bios and it is 8MB+ with little blank space it would be hell of a job to edit it even for a pro so unless you got 5 grand laying around on something that might not work
Click to expand...

I don't think it's hard for the original BIOS engineer to edit his own code









He's just few steps away from me


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I don't think it's hard for the original BIOS engineer to edit his own code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just few steps away from me


Wait where you the guy with the Ivy-ep ES samples








I need to get myself some Intel and Supermicro friends


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I don't think it's hard for the original BIOS engineer to edit his own code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just few steps away from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait where you the guy with the Ivy-ep ES samples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get myself some Intel and Supermicro friends
Click to expand...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Ok might as well post it here 4x E5-4650 http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2368934_






Updated run


----------



## Eagle07

Not sure if anyone can beat this!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> Not sure if anyone can beat this!


We all can edit a text file so yes we could beat it if you had posted a real score...


----------



## borandi

Courtesy of our Resident CB expert


----------



## maarten12100

quit it you guys newbs might think it is okay to post fake scores which are over 9000!


----------



## Eagle07

lol... being in a contest that uses it... I didn't want to make it look real...

Curious as to your scores now


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> We all can edit a text file so yes we could beat it if you had posted a real score...


lol... you a dreamin....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle07*
> 
> lol... you a dreamin....


Keep laughing brick land gonna kick your ass (even with the 64 core limit)
But that score is very very descent dual e5520 doesn't even do 1/4 of that


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Keep laughing brick land gonna kick your ass (even with the 64 core limit)
> But that score is very very descent dual e5520 doesn't even do 1/4 of that


yawn... Unreleased arch compared to 2009...
You still ain't touchin me...


----------



## walaueh




----------



## AndyE

2 sockets: 25.57 fps


----------



## Eagle07

45.3 pts newly released WR


----------



## choocha

14.56 pts

3930K @5015MHz
Zalman CNPS12X + Coollaboratory Liquid Pro
ASUS P9X79 (bios 4005)
RAM 32Gb @1872MHz Corsair Vengeance CMZ32GX3M4X1600C10 (10-12-11-27-1)


----------



## GhostDog99

GhostDog99 -- 3930k -- 5.2GHz -- 14.89

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/CINEBENCH1153930k52GHZ1489.jpg.html


----------



## dhenzjhen

dhenzjhen - - - - - - - SB E5-4650 - - - - - - - 43.24



http://hwbot.org/submission/2369813_dhenzjhen_cinebench_r11.5_4x_xeon_e5_4650_43.24_points

gracias


----------



## Grzesiu

Hardly at the top of the list, but I was very surprised with my 3770k.


----------



## arvidab

I might as well put this here.


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi, when i run my cinebench open gl benchmark... my gpu usage is like 48% is that normal?

that way im just getting 73FPS

stock setting with sigh rig


----------



## K62-RIG

Not too bad for a CPU score out of a 3570k @ 4.7. score - 7.80


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Not too bad for a CPU score out of a 3570k @ 4.7. score - 7.80


On phone so ill post later, but i score 7.6 with [email protected] does ram play a big role?


----------



## Eagle07

ram latency is more important to cinebench than frequency.
Cinbench is a latency snob, thankfully I am too. (Enjoying the WR)
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_r11.5/


----------



## Jimbags

Nice work on the WR. Still happy with my sandybridge, single core performance is still up there.


----------



## jason387

Is this worth a place here at all?


----------



## Doug2507

Doug2507-- 4960x @4.8MHz -- 14.61:


----------



## Durvelle27

Durvelle27 --- FX-8350 --- 5.418GHz --- 9.35


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- 1556:*


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 - 3930k @ 5.5Ghz - 16.10


----------



## Hillguy

Here's my latest









Hillguy --- Intel 3960X --- 5.25 Ghz --- 15.35


----------



## Jimbags

Jimbags___i5 2500K @ 4.8Ghz ___7.6



Trusty 2500K 4.8Ghz Sandybridge still holds its own







Put single core in too
Is there a thread to compare single core performance?


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman 960T X6 4494mhz 6.89


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 960T X6 4494mhz 6.89
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i get a 7 at 4GHz hex. your cpu/nb is kinda slow . . .


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 960T X6 4494mhz 6.89
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get a 7 at 4GHz hex. your cpu/nb is kinda slow . . .
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've hit 7.2 on a 1045T at 4.2 before. The non activated 32 bit Vista probably isn't helping








EDIT:
Best i could find with the 1045


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- 4960X --- 5GHz --- 15.05


----------



## Doug2507

Very nice dude!


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman 960T 4539mhz - 7.79 multi 1.34 single


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 960T 4539mhz - 7.79


You didnt even go up 100mhz and gained just under a whole point??!! What else you change?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman 960T 4539mhz - 7.79
> 
> 
> 
> You didnt even go up 100mhz and gained just under a whole point??!! What else you change?
Click to expand...

Changed OS drive to one that had Vista 64 bit instead of 32 bit. I believe I upped the HT link and NB multipliers too.

Really impressed with that 960T it will run 4600mhz on 1.56 volts on a multi- only OC and handle all but the most demanding tests at that speed.


----------



## Jimbags

Wow thats a really good score with that chip, Im sure that would beat most of AMD's newer chips with same amount of cores???


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Wow thats a really good score with that chip, Im sure that would beat most of AMD's newer chips with same amount of cores???


Thanks








I believe it would keep pace with most any 6 core Vishera with similar cooling. ( Koolance 380A , 480mm radiator). The 8 core Vishera's are a different story, in my opinion, they are a step ahead of the X6 Thuban/Zosma's.

I'm pretty sure I can get it to run 4.5ghz on a 240 mm clc for daily use, I can knock the voltage back to around 1.45 for that speed.

I bought 2 960T's the same day on newegg, they both have validated at 4.6 + as X6's on GD-70's. I haven't had time to really push the other one yet, this one certainly is no slouch.
Sure fun to push these older chips, much easier on my nerves than pushing $300+ I 7's









Up next is a 1045T


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it would keep pace with most any 6 core Vishera with similar cooling. ( Koolance 380A , 480mm radiator). The 8 core Vishera's are a different story, in my opinion, they are a step ahead of the X6 Thuban/Zosma's.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can get it to run 4.5ghz on a 240 mm clc for daily use, I can knock the voltage back to around 1.45 for that speed.
> 
> I bought 2 960T's the same day on newegg, they both have validated at 4.6 + as X6's on GD-70's. I haven't had time to really push the other one yet, this one certainly is no slouch.
> Sure fun to push these older chips, much easier on my nerves than pushing $300+ I 7's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up next is a 1045T


Wow thats a really good score with that chip, Im sure that would beat most of AMD's newer chips with same amount of cores???
Good luck with the 1045T


----------



## jason387

Don't think the 1045T will clock nearly as good as the 960T. Should do around 4.2Ghz though at the max.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Don't think the 1045T will clock nearly as good as the 960T. Should do around 4.2Ghz though at the max.


She's a pretty good horse ,second on the bot - http://hwbot.org/submission/2360881_cssorkinmanocn_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x6_1045t_4509_mhz


----------



## jason387

Damn. That's good considering the upper limits for thubans were 4.2Ghz.


----------



## Moparman

Well i thought i posted my SR2 results maybe not. well if not here it is 25.18 no tweaks at all so i could of done better.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2437906_moparman_cinebench_r11.5_2x_xeon_x5680_25.18_points


----------



## GhostDog99

i think CDMAN has top updating this thread but we all keep posting









*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- 15.05*

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/CINEBENCH1153930k52GHZ1505.jpg.html


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Don't think the 1045T will clock nearly as good as the 960T. Should do around 4.2Ghz though at the max.


Not quite as good as the 960T but still did pretty well for itself








1045T 4307mhz 7.59 multi core score


Managed to improve my validation too


----------



## Jimbags

Nice job. Nearly equalled my 2500k score of 7.6


----------



## mxthunder

just beat my PB with my new CPU, this was done within 5 minutes of installing it. Should be able to do much better soon


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> just beat my PB with my new CPU, this was done within 5 minutes of installing it. Should be able to do much better soon


Nice voltage for that clock, you got a good 3770k!


----------



## mxthunder

Think so? Right now I am prime95 12 hour stable at 4800 with 1.290V. Seems to hit a wall after that.

I might not even de-lid this thing.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Think so? Right now I am prime95 12 hour stable at 4800 with 1.290V. Seems to hit a wall after that.
> 
> I might not even de-lid this thing.


Yup, most 3770k can't do cinebench at 5ghz under 1.4V on water, 8 out of the 10 I've had needed 1.5V or more for decent benching stability at 5Ghz.
That one seems to scale with voltage pretty nicely. I'm not a fan of delidding good cpus either, I leave the lid alone on the best & delid the average ones.


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## Eagle07

Is it time to move to R15 yet?

I am still waiting to lose my R11.5 title lol...


----------



## THC Butterz

might not be close to the top 30, but Heres mine, old phenom II still kicking butt


----------



## Olivon

Cooling : CM Seidon 240M


----------



## rvborgh

latest results for my ancient dual Opteron 8439SE rig ... slightly overclocked at 3.0 GHz.

Result is here:










video of 10.49 run (same settings as above 215 x 14.0 = 3.01 Ghz:


----------



## yawa

Eh I'll throw my score from the other day in.

*i7 4790k at 4.7Ghz -- 10.33*


----------



## rvborgh

Here's a run from "Quad Opty" quad opteron home PC (just got her going today). Its currently only running 2 socket G34 AMD Opteron 6180SEs (24 K10.5 cores at 2.5GHz), as i am populating the motherboard as extra funds become available...

*Dual Opteron 6180SE @ 2.5GHz -- 16.51*













Its currently running stock 2.5GHz... but i'll experimenting with overclocking this as i get more familiar with it and have run it for a while. If i can overclock these to 2.8 GHz (same speed as my stocker dual Opteron 8439SE setup)... i'll be quite satisfied i think.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Please add me, thanks!

http://hwbot.org/submission/2583370_dhenzjhen_cinebench_r11.5_pentium_g3258_5.26_points


----------



## Eagle07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Please add me, thanks!
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2583370_dhenzjhen_cinebench_r11.5_pentium_g3258_5.26_points


A third the points needed for hitting top 30... and he hasn't updated since March 2012...


----------



## rvborgh

Hi Eagle, Saw your 4P build... and noticed the same thing on your CPUz that i noticed on mine... and that is a 400MHz HT link speed... do you know why on these SuperMicro boards it is set to 400Mhz? Is it something specific to these boards? If you could throw some tuning tips my way that would be much appreciated. i wouldn't mind figuring out how to minimize power consumption beyond what is absolutely necessary


----------



## rvborgh

Latest Cinebench 11.5 results... for my Quad Opty home machine... did some BIOS tuning:

*Dual Opteron 6180SE @ 2.5GHz -- 16.86*






Setup is SuperMicro quad opteron motherboard, populated with 2 Opteron 6180SE (2.5 GHz, 12 cores each = 24 cores total).


----------



## Jimbags

People that say a 2500k gains nothing over 4.5Ghz are so wrong ill post results later.I did from 4.3Ghz-4.9 mobo wont let me go higher :-/ and saw improvement every time  whats safe voltage for 5Ghz 2500k anyways? I. Using 1.35 max now


----------



## ozlay

7.83 - 7.85 with 2.2ghz opteron 875 x 8


----------



## rvborgh

wow... sweet performance... nice to see another Opteron data point on here


----------



## MunneY

Figure I'd come by and throw my hat in the ring.

MunneY - 5960x @ 4.375GHz -- 18.49


----------



## borandi

Dual E5-2697 v3s: 28C/56T gets 41.22


----------



## JC Cutter

Thanks for the great thread!
Almost finished this build. As it currently stands I only have $1500 in it. Old tech, but it works for me.









*JC Cutter - X5660 (2) - 4.79 GHz - 23.08*





~JC Cutter


----------



## Joa3d43

...torturing (or getting tortured by ?) a 5960X









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.680 GHz -- Cinebench 11.5 Score 20.41


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...torturing (or getting tortured by ?) a 5960X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.680 GHz -- Cinebench 11.5 Score 20.41


Seeing theses scores makes me wanna upgrade from my 2500k even more!!! Although I mainly just game thses days. The 2500k gets mid 7's @ 4.5 not bad for 4 threads


----------



## Janes360

i7 2600K oc 5,3Ghz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uskE6XvzJA


----------



## mxthunder

finally got to run cinebench on my server at work. we decmissioned it and built a new one so this one was out of production.
ran the test over remote desktop as the server is in canada. stock frequncies of course.


----------



## rvborgh

Latest results for my Quad Opteron home machine...

its the initial baseline results after updating the machine with 4 "Extra Spicy" 61xx Opterons... 48 K10 cores running at the stock 2.1 GHz. Will be running these at 3.0 GHz soon.

26.83



video of the run here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvXkhovF8OI


----------



## Mydog

5960X at 4.8 GHz


----------



## rvborgh

More latest results for my Quad Opty machine... upped things to 2.6 GHz on the cores... stock 1.1 voltage.

score was 32.78


----------



## rvborgh

Latest results for Quad Opty at 3.0 GHz (voltage bumped to 1.175)

37.23



video:




i was able to get a run in at 3.1 GHz but the system is not stable at that setting (whereas 3.0 GHz is completely stable)... and i didn't have time enough to play with it.... but just for giggles anyways:


----------



## Eagle07

You have a winning combo... just up the voltage... they can handle it... I cranked mine up to 3.8ghz and got 45.3pts...


----------



## rvborgh

Hi Eagle,

Thanks much for the advice. i was talking with someone online (forget who) and they brought you up and mentioned that you had wall socket problems when running your rig? Something about potentially burning a house down?







Perhaps things get exaggerated?

This PC goes beyond anything else i've ever built in terms of wattage... when i cranked things up to 1.2v on TPC... for a run at 3.1... i think i saw 1050w. i have no idea what a wall socket can actually take. i'm currently running just a single 1400w SuperMicro PSU (SC748 case) running to a wall socket... maybe i need to get another one and split the wattage somehow before i go further. Need to pick up another two Noctuas as well as heat sinks for the VRMs.

The strange thing is that at the same GHz these spicy chips seem to run a lot cooler than the production 6180SEs... was hit 56-57C with the 6180SEs at 2.5 GHz... at 3.0 GHz these spiceys just touch 50. Did you notice that as well?

At any rate... i am really amazed and pleased at the performance myself.

PS: have you found a non time consuming way to figure out which node is causing the problem when upping the frequency and voltage?


----------



## Jumper118

Jumper118
[email protected]
much voltage
silver arrow sb-e extreme
9c abmient temp
i'm very cold now
why can't i hit 10 points


----------



## mxthunder

beat my pb with 3770k


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> beat my pb with 3770k


what can your 2500k do in that up7?


----------



## mxthunder

about 5.5. i think 8.75 was my best with the 2500k. i posted my results somewhere in this thread a few pages back.

beat my pb again tonight, although its not valid for much because i didnt add the cpuz screenie

11.11


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> about 5.5. i think 8.75 was my best with the 2500k. i posted my results somewhere in this thread a few pages back.
> 
> beat my pb again tonight, although its not valid for much because i didnt add the cpuz screenie
> 
> 11.11


where do you get such good cpu's from!


----------



## Xymonex

4 x Xeon E5-4650ES
40.1 pts


----------



## mxthunder

new cpu, 4790k. best i could do for now


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> new cpu, 4790k. best i could do for now


What version of windows? You got it in basic mode? Does it help with scores?


----------



## mxthunder

Win 7 x64 pro. any mode will perform about the same as long as its non-aero


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Win 7 x64 pro. any mode will perform about the same as long as its non-aero


So me running aero would bring certain benchmark scores down. Does effect it that much?
Always wondered but thought it was negligible?


----------



## mxthunder

It is negligible but every little bit counts when your going for the highest score possible


----------



## mxthunder

.1 gain


----------



## rvborgh

Just so i could get on the list i reran my Quad Opty setup at 2.8 GHz and 1.125v since i previously forgot the notepad entry - 34.85

i need to rerun at 3.0 GHz and 3.1 Ghz as well.


----------



## kx11

i hope these results are accurate


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i hope these results are accurate
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> wrong thread [IMG alt="thumb.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## mxthunder

Just got this on a machine i built for work. dont know much about OC'ing haswell E but I ballparked the settings and it worked. temps are too high for a 24/7 OC though.


----------



## tor6770

tor6770 --- Dual Intel Xeon E5-2670 v1 --- 3.0 GHz --- 22.46


----------



## Schmuckley

OP has not been online here since 7/1/14. I move for a thread takeover.Can Mr. CSalt handle it?


----------



## Oj010

Oj010 --- 2x Xeon X5690 --- 4357 MHz --- 21.73



As I ran it without Notepad open, here's HWBOT validation http://hwbot.org/submission/3218386_


----------

